

Ask HN: Help with survey about programmer job switches ($5 to charity for each) - loumf

I am doing some research about why programmers switch jobs.&lt;p&gt;I would appreciate the HN community&#x27;s thoughts in this survey. I will donate $5 for each one to your choice of (Girls who Code, Watsi, Kiva or Heifer).  I will post results somewhere and optionally email you if you want.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;1VGgNA7lUKZl3Anl0AVqfMzG8R7nKSOos9DnWlSB0Dqw&#x2F;viewform
======
loumf
Clickable:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1VGgNA7lUKZl3Anl0AVqfMzG8R7n...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1VGgNA7lUKZl3Anl0AVqfMzG8R7nKSOos9DnWlSB0Dqw/viewform)

